# Looking for apartment info



## ofnofixedaddress (May 16, 2011)

I'm looking for apartment information for considering a possible move to HK. 

We would require an apartment within short walking distance from Mody Road (Kowloon). However, we have a rather short budget (by HK standards) 
What areas should I look in and what would be the best-sized apartment we could get for a rent of about HKD 13,000?

This is a deal-breaker in whether we accept the move, so any information would be invaluable! Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Most likely anywhere considered the city you will end up with a 500 sq ft place which can run you between 8,500 HKD and up. The higher priced 500 sq ft flats will provide a pool and or club house (gym) the below 10,000 HKD flats will provide you walls.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Most likely anywhere considered the city you will end up with a 500 sq ft place which can run you between 8,500 HKD and up. The higher priced 500 sq ft flats will provide a pool and or club house (gym) the below 10,000 HKD flats will provide you walls.


Beware of the square footage offered though. Sometimes it can "include" hallway and lobby space(by percentage of flats on the floor (hall space) and lobby space(by percentage of the number of flats).


----------



## ofnofixedaddress (May 16, 2011)

Thank you. This is what I was afraid of. It seems difficult (and takes a LOT of extra rent) to move out of the 500 sq feet range 
So just curious - what would it cost on HK Island or Kowloon to rent a decent (well-maintained) apartment of say 1,000 sq.ft.?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*over 1,000 sq ft*



ofnofixedaddress said:


> Thank you. This is what I was afraid of. It seems difficult (and takes a LOT of extra rent) to move out of the 500 sq feet range
> So just curious - what would it cost on HK Island or Kowloon to rent a decent (well-maintained) apartment of say 1,000 sq.ft.?


Easily more than 20k for that size.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I have seen many that are 900 sq ft going for 55 up to 90k per month.


----------

